# FCS Family Gathering Invitiation!!!



## Guro Harold (May 30, 2004)

Tuhon Ray Dionaldo cordially invites you to attend the FCS Family Gathering to be held August 28-29, 2004 in Clearwater, FL!!!

Please join us for two days of intensive training that covers a full gambit of FMA material including single stick, the kerambit, daga, sarong, espada daga and much, much more.

For the last several years, Tuhon Ray has also invited guest instructors to demo during the gatherings covering Silat, Pambuan Tulisan, EPAK Kempo, Arnis, and Kuntao.

Please see contact information information below:

FCS Family Gathering
Hapkido International; 1240 unit A Highland Ave. S; Clearwater, FL 33755
Sat 4:30-9pm and Sun 10am-5pm
Contact: Rick DeAguila 727-447-1079 or Ray Dionaldo
website:www.fcskali.com
email:ray@fcskali.com

Best regards,

Harold Evans (Posting invitation for Tuhon Ray)
NC State Regional Representative
www.ncfcskaliusa.com


----------



## OULobo (Jun 1, 2004)

Palusut,

I always wish I could find a way down to FL when you post about this event. Consequently, how close to Charlotte are you. I'm asking because I get out that way on business every so often and might be able to make a side trip.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Palusut,
> 
> I always wish I could find a way down to FL when you post about this event. Consequently, how close to Charlotte are you. I'm asking because I get out that way on business every so often and might be able to make a side trip.



Hi OULobo,

Sorry that it took so long to reply.  I am about an one hour and 10 minutes away from Charlotte.  PM me or emai me via my website when you think you are coming into town.

FYI: GM Bobby Toboada and some of his students are in the Charlotte area as well.

Take care,

Palusut


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 27, 2004)

Any idea who the guests will be this year?

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 4, 2004)

Just a reminder that this seminar is in three weeks!!!


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 4, 2004)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> Any idea who the guests will be this year?
> 
> Cthulhu



Datu Shishir said he was going to try and make it down. Not sure who else.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 24, 2004)




----------

